# Tink's Carbon Sack Is it worth buying??



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*works good*

I have one. I keep my clothes in the bag until I get close to my stand. I haven't been winded yet. Also a good spay down of dead down wind or sent shield works great.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

I do the same


----------



## steelheadcrazy (Jul 31, 2005)

I have 2 of them, I had a gift certificate burning a hole in my pocket and got 2 of them on clearance for like 30 bucks, they work well and I always know where all my archery gear is at the beginning of the season


----------

